# Cuteness Pictures



## secuono (Mar 22, 2013)

It was nice out, so I moved both older litters out of their cage and into a grass pen. Also put the two silkie hens out there after a little haircut, to protect from the evil guinea hens. 
In the end, decided to leave the buns out over night and bring in the hens. Buns will be back in their cage Sunday morning since we're expecting snow/rain mess for a few days. 
Also, a lamb update!
Enjoy!

PS, yes, she still chases the sheep... 
OK, used another pc so I can link with Photobucket, they should work now. 
Do they?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

All had an X before them and none would open for me...and I would love to see cuteness pics!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone else having issues seeing the pics??


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Tried to 'fix' it by copying links and putting the img tag around them, but it wasn't working. I can't see them either


----------



## brentr (Mar 22, 2013)

Pics show up just fine for me right in the post.  No issues.

What breed/mix are the bunnies?


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2013)

Weird, they're working in another forum thread. I'll mess with them...
Can you two see the new last image that's also a link?






Seven are Cali/AmChin x SF and 8 are AmChin x SF. All the solid blacks are AmChin x SF, only one brown is also this mix. Rest are the C/AC x SF.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

When I open it in a new tab, I can.


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2013)

Pics should work now, sorry.


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh! Such cute pics!!!  
Love the little lambie leaping over the dog.
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yay!!!!  I can see the photos today...and they are really cute!!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 25, 2013)

yes, so very cute!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## nelson castro (Apr 3, 2013)

Seems like the word "cute" isn't enough to describe it. They are adorable. I just love the image of the dog and the lamb.


----------



## wild stallion (Dec 7, 2019)

sooooooooooooooo Adorable


----------

